# [SOLVED] Incoming E-mail Goes To Deleted



## ARBAT (Nov 21, 2002)

How do I correct the problem of incoming e-mail going to Deleted Items instead of Inbox.....this started happening in the last 3 days.


----------



## VirtualMe (Sep 27, 2002)

One way would be to look in the Message Rules.

If it is Outlook Express, with it open look in 

Tools

Message Rules

Mail Rules

If there is any Rules set up click on it to highlight it and read the description of it.

If you don't have any rules set up, and you have windows 98, then you can reboot your computer.

Hold down the Ctrl key

choose command prompt only

type in scanreg /restore

hit enter

choose a time before this started.

Note you will lose any settings added after the the chosen restore date.


----------



## Del (Aug 31, 2001)

Just about has to be a message rule, eh?


----------



## jm100dm (May 26, 1999)

Also check Tools\Message Rules\blocked senders. See if they got put in there.

Time for me to start a thread. My default e-mail and a friends keeps ending up there.

Hope this helps.


----------



## ARBAT (Nov 21, 2002)

I went to Tools, clicked on All My Messages, clicked on Move it to the specified folder, Created a New Folder called INBOX, mailed myself 3 e-mails and they "all" went into the Deleted Items!!! I tried the rebooting & held down the Ctrl and no box came up to type anything into.


----------



## ARBAT (Nov 21, 2002)

Dell told me I had a corrupted file! My warranty expired so I got no help! What do I do now???


----------



## Del (Aug 31, 2001)

Are you running any antivirus software?
Is there possibly a setting there, I don't know of any, but ya never know.

Short of that, maybe deleting Deleted Items folder, if no, then Inbox (you'll lose anything in it if you delete it)

Uninstall and reinstall Outlook Express..


----------



## ARBAT (Nov 21, 2002)

I went to Tools & Messages & created the new Rule for all Messages to go into (new folder) INBOX. I am now receiving my e-mail in INBOX. Thanks for your help!


----------



## ARBAT (Nov 21, 2002)

JUST RECEIVED TWO E-MAILS IN DELETED FILES!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Did you try a scanreg /restore?


----------



## ARBAT (Nov 21, 2002)

How do I do this? scanreg/restore


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Boot to a dos prompt.......

then at the c: prompt, type

scanreg /restore
and press enter

choose a date prior to the problem, but don't go too far back....any software that you installed since will need to be reinstalled.


----------



## Del (Aug 31, 2001)

What Operating System are you running? Win 98, ME, ??


----------



## ARBAT (Nov 21, 2002)

I went to Start, Shut Down, Restart in dos prompt
Typed in scanreg/restore
Hit Enter (on keyboard)
2/11/03 date was highlighted so I Hit Enter
Computer rebooted


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

You'll want one further back than today.........use the arrow key to highlight another one.....BEFORE the problem started.....not too far back though.


----------



## ARBAT (Nov 21, 2002)

I rebooted the 2nd time 
I used the down arrow and highlighted the last choice of 2/09/03

techguy emails came in Inbox

my email to myself came in Deleted Items


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Send me an email.....I'll send a reply....maybe it doesn't like you 

[email protected]


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Ok, email received, email sent, email arrived in your inbox.

Do you have some kind of setting, like if the email is not addressed with your name, it goes to deleted? Some kind of setting is the only thing I can think of....or did you block someone with the same ISP provider? I'm assuming you are sending to and from using the same email address you sent me?


----------



## steamwiz (Oct 4, 2002)

Well you've tried a lot of the obvious possibilities but I see nobody has suggested a repair

Go to start\settings\control panel

click add\remove programs

scroll down to "Microsoft internet explorer" and click add\remove

You will be given 3 options

choose "repair internet explorer" and click ok

And *Yes* this will repair Outlook Express as well

steam


----------



## ARBAT (Nov 21, 2002)

Thanks for showing me how to resolve corrupted files. I followed your instructions.

Then I emailed myself again & it went into Deleted Items.

Do you advise me to delete the folder Deleted Items and create a new folder???


----------



## ARBAT (Nov 21, 2002)

I found my e-mail address in Block Sender List & I removed it...it was there twice!!


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

I told you it didn't like you   

Glad you got it fixed........


----------



## Del (Aug 31, 2001)

You can do a search for Outbox, should find 2 outbox.dbx and outbox.mbx, you can delete them both and when you restart OE, it will create a new outbox.


----------



## ARBAT (Nov 21, 2002)

My e-mailed address was in Blocked Senders List 2 times. 
I removed them.
Sent myself some email & received them in Inbox!!!!
I feel normal again!!!!!


----------



## VirtualMe (Sep 27, 2002)

lol,

Sorry ARBAT. I have to laugh. 

Glad you got it worked out.


----------



## Del (Aug 31, 2001)

Yup, that was a riot,, 
glad it's fixed.


----------

